# FFL Transfer Fees



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

I just bought a handgun off of gunbroker.com last week, got a fair deal for a hard to find piece.

So I started looking around for FFL transfers and I was shocked how much shops are charging. Bass Pro, an old go to place for me, used to be $20...now they are $50. Another LGS was also $50, and another one was $45. 

One told me they charge that to discourage online buying and buy from them! I told him thats all well and good when they MIGHT have it in stock, which they haven't since January.

So I took a gamble and called this little pawn shop that advertises guns for sale...Bam! $25 FFL tranafer fee. They called me when the gun arrived, and I mean within minutes, watched it on UPS tracker...

Nice folks, very professional. So if you are looking for a cheap FFL transfer around the Fenton area, PM me for the info, the service was that good I wouldn't mind sending them some more business.

Forget ammo though, they don't have anything as they are smal potatos, but they had about 10 AR15s on the rack and maybe a couple dozen nice handguns in the case...Glock, HK, SW M&P...


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

All that and you didn't tell us what gun and caliber? You're slipping fella.
What'd you get? And congrats on the new gun.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Walther PPS in 9mm

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

Gino's guns and tools $25 Transfer fee's as well.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, heck, since we are posting shops...Tri-City Trading Post on Leroy in Fenton, same parking lot as Sagebrush.


----------

